# Medicare



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been asked a question that I hope the forum will help me answer.

Someone in the USA is about to turn 65 and has not been a Green Card Holder for the required 5 years. As such they do not qualify for Medicare.

When checking out the Healthcare websites they do not quote for this scenario.

How can someone over 65 with a Green Card and insufficient qualifying years gain Healthcare either paid or otherwise?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I emailed a friend in a similar situation and will keep you posted.
Generally speaking - of course you can buy coverage. The catch may be premiums and pre-existing conditions. Can a family member add your friend as dependent on his/her coverage?


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

twostep said:


> I emailed a friend in a similar situation and will keep you posted.
> Generally speaking - of course you can buy coverage. The catch may be premiums and pre-existing conditions. Can a family member add your friend as dependent on his/her coverage?


I do not think family member coverage is an option. 

I have done some research on their behalf but cannot get past being told 'not for over 64 3/4'.

I appreciate your help.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Health Insurance for Immigrants and Foreign Nationals

Good luck!


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

You have another option. Set yourself up so you are worth very little. Rent, don't buy (home or condo) have anything valuable in someone elses name (not wife). Don't keep much in a bank or put it under a relatives name (not wife). If you have to go to the hospital for an emergency when it's time to pay the bill you are worth almost ZERO - can't get blood from a stone. Let the Hospital and Doctors and Pharma companies eat the costs, they have plenty from all the over pricing rip offs they've done to all of us American citizens for decades and decades. Most Americans don't even know how rip-offed we are. Is it ethical? About as ethical as they are. I would suggest anybody with out American Health living in the USA out source their medical treatment to Built-For-Westerners 5 star plus BUMRUNGRAD HOSPITAL in Bangkok Thailand (www.bumrungrad.com). Also many clips on YouTube. Surgeries and treatments costs down by about 80%. Heart Bypass - $12,000, Hip Replacement $9,000. Check out the website - Doctors educated in schools such as UCLA. The American medical complex wants to screw you-don't let it , OUT SOURCE your health care !!! Screw them..... Hope this stays up. It is very useful, important, and possibly life saving information IMHO. This is my plan (except that my GF and I own our own business so we MUST have some kind of Health Care - that's $800 for 2 of us, per month, and we've NEVER even used it - it's just nothing but legalized robbery, plain and simple)


----------

